# Lüfter steuern - Bitte helft!



## Alexander12 (25. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Ich habe mir vor kurzem nen PC zusammengebaut, mit P4 3Ghz usw.
Doch nun habe Ich festgestellt, dass meine CPU-Temp um die 65°C beträgt, was mir doch sehr hoch vorkammt, bei Auslastung 0%, also im Leerlauf!  :suspekt: 

Auch die Temp. Meins Chipsatzes auf'm Mainboard beträgt um die 71°C.
Ich finde das beunruhigend, weil Ich habe mir doch erst vor 3 Tagen nen CPU Lüfter von Arctic-Cooling gekauft, war teuer und jetzt ist maine CPU heisser als vorher mit dem Boxed-Kühler.

Nun wollt Ich fragen, ob es Programme gibt, mit denen Man die Lüter manuell/automatisch regeln kann, also ein Programm, mit welchem Ich das überwachen kann.

Bitte helft solange meine CPU etc. noch mitmacht! :suspekt: 


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Alex Duschek (25. Dezember 2005)

Was willst du da groß regeln?
Bei diesen Temperaturen sollte der Lüfter auf jeden Fall mit Volllast laufen 
Beispiel wäre SpeedFan


----------



## Alexander12 (25. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Mir wurde im Laden gesagt, dass der Lüfter Temperaturgesteuert läuft, die Temp. find Ich aber hoch. Was sagst du dazu?   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Alex Duschek (26. Dezember 2005)

Mein Zalman Lüfter ist auch temperaturgesteuert,aber dazu brauchst du eben entweder ne Hardware Lüftersteuerung oder eine Software,die das kann 
Ich würd als erstes schaun,ob der Lüfter überhaupt mit voller Drehzahl arbeitet,das kannst du irgendwo im BIOS (PC Health Status glaub da irgendwo) oder mit Everest auslesen. Dann würd ich mal die Gehäuselüfter checken (hast du welche?),dass die sich nicht gegenseitig behindern,d.h. dass der Luftstrom in eine Richtung geleitet wird.Ach,was mir grad noch einfällt,hast du einen Prescott? Weil die sollen ja generell sehr heiß werden...wobei 65 Grad schon zu viel sind...
Wie siehts mit Wärmeleitpaste aus?
Hast du die vor dem Kühlerwechsel erneuert?

Joa,ansonsten reklamieren bzw Händler fragen,was das soll,weil normal ist das nicht


----------



## Alexander12 (26. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Hm.. Auf dem Kühler ist ein "Heatpad" wurde mir gesagt, da brauch Ich keine Wärmeleitpaste. Habe die alte Wärmeleistpaste abgewischt vorher vom Prozessor.

Hab nen ganz normalen P4 630 mit 3,00 Ghz.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Alex Duschek (26. Dezember 2005)

Hm...glaub eher nicht,dass es an dem Pad liegt,obwohl ich meine,dass mal in nem anderen Forum diese Pads als nicht sehr leitfähig eingestuft wurden oder dergleichen,auf jeden Fall wurde davon abgeraten...

Ansonsten kA warum du so hohe Temperaturen hast...


----------



## Alexander12 (26. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Jetzt habe Ich ein neues Problem: Ich habe den Lüfter nochmal entfernt und neu draufgesetzt. Die CPU hat jetzt 40-45°C. Scheint normal zu sein, aber nun habe Ich das Problem mit dem Chipsatz, der wird um die 72°C (tendenz steigend) heiss beim zocken, weil der Arctic-Cooling CPU Lüfter (Arctic-Cooling Freezer 7 Pro) die wärme genau auf diesen ableitet, andersrum gehts aber nicht. Ich habe das Board "Gigabyte GA-8N SLI Pro". 

Gibt es irgendwo nen anderen Lüfter für den Chipsatz?


MfG Alexander12


----------



## MartinPf (26. Dezember 2005)

Lüfter auf dem Chipsatz sind generell nicht so toll. Wenn dieses Teil mal ausfällt dann wünsch ich viel Spaß. Am Besten besorgst du dir einen Passivkühler für den Chipsatz. Mein Händler meinte, dass so einer nur um die 5 € kosten würde und nicht wie ein Lüfter ausfallen kann. Weiß aber auch nicht ob das bei deinem Problem hilft.

mfg MartinPf


----------



## Alexander12 (27. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Ich habe nen 3-4 cm hohen Passivkühler drauf und darauf sitzt noch ein Lüfter. Wenn dieser nicht drauf ist überhitzt er..


MfG Alexander12


----------

